

Ask PG: Would you (have) fund(ed) Kim Dotcom - will_brown

Just curious, I believe on occasion you said know you would have funded Zuckerberg. I am sure Kim is different on a lot of levels, even before the MEGA legal troubles Kim had a pretty colorful background.  Though I am not sure how that would influence any funding decisions, if at all, but I could see arguments on both sides.  Also, unlike Zuckerberg you may have never met or interacted with Kim, which may make the hypothetical unanswerable.
======
freehunter
Why are you yelling Kim's name?

~~~
will_brown
B/c he is larger than life...No it was my error, I honestly thought his name
was all capitals, he did change legally change it to Dotcom after all.
Answering further, I think it has to do with the a lot of the articles I have
read where they capitalize the title or oddly just his name. (+1 I will edit
accordingly).

